# Opinions of this Reel?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking into buying a new spinning reel, and would like some feedback about one that keeps getting my attention.

I'll start by saying that I don't trust myself with very expensive reels. I've had too many mishaps to warrant spending more than $50.00 on one. I'll be extra careful in the future, but still, you never know.

The reel that I'm looking at is an Eagle Claw Gunnison. The link provided prices it at $29.99, but with with Amazon's free shipping, their $39.99 price tag is actually a better deal.

Here's the link:
http://www.creeksidesupply.com/Spinning ... p-189.html

From there, you will see a link to a PDF that has more detailed specs.

All of the specifications look like good quality to me, and the few reviews I have found online appear to be positive overall.

Specifications:

8 steel ball bearings
Infinite anti-Reverse
Gold anodized lipped spool
Brass pinion gear
Blank-through-handle construction
Balanced rotor
Comfortable soft rubber handle knob
Powerful machined alloy handle
Smooth oil felt drag
One Year Warranty

So, can I really go wrong with this reel? If it turns out to be junk, at least I didn't spend an arm and a leg. Any of your opinions will be helpful, as I'm not much of a reel expert. Thanks!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

My personal opinion is that you could get a better reel for the same amount locally. I am not too partial to any reel but I would check out the Pflueger or Daiwa. I have a friend that only fishes the Pflueger reels and they are 29.99 and no problems at all. I feel like you get what you pay for but with reels I also think that once you break $100 they are all the same. That could be because I have never owned one that expensive. The only good think I can say about that reel is it has the 8 bearings. The 7 bearing systems will work just fine and you may not even be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Kenny.
Stay with Pflueger, Daiwa and Shimano.
They all make a good reel in that price range.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with you guys as well. I personally think Eagle Claw equipment is cheap. I would go with any brand other then eagle claw. Daiwa, shimano, pfeuger, Abu Garcia, or even a cabelas brand reel which is also made by flueger and comes with a limited warranty.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought an Abu Garcia Cardinal reel for my dad that cost like 39 bucks and it has been one of the most durable reels with great action!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel it depends on what you use it for. If you're just chucking out bait, then a less expensive reel is probably fine. But if all you do is jig like I do, a cheep reel will show it's faults very quickly. Jigging is very hard on a reel, with all the continuous casting, bail opening, and sudden starts and stops. Plus it catches so many large fish that it puts the drag through a torture also.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I put Abu Garcia on all my poles & have had only one issue over many years. I called & talked to them about the issue & a replacement part was sent right away!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I realize that Eagle Claw isn't known for high quality products, but it's the overall good reviews that I found on that reel that got my attention. Of course, you never know how often those people have used the reel, and for what use.

You guys may be right though, a better known reel brand might be the safer choice. I haven't used enough "good" reels to be able to draw too much of a comparison. I do know what a bad reel feels like, though. I have a couple of them right now. I'm pretty much just looking for something fairly smooth and durable, especially since I fish with lures and jigs almost exclusively (lots of casting, flipping my bale, and reeling in). 

At this point, I may be leaning towards one of the Pfluegers. I'll have to look more into the Abu Garcias. 

Thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Hopefully you're still looking.. heres my 2¢..

I have a 2 of these reels. I bought one just to try it out and ended up buying a larger one for biggier line/fish. What sold me was first "price". I bought both at Anglers Den in Roy for $39.99 each. What got me out the door was the feel of the reel, it's heavier. Also the body and handle are rubber coated, great for slime covered hands. I really liked the thickness of the bail, it's twice as thick as most other reels (like re-bar, only aluminum.. ) I backpack with the smaller version, in conditions that have left other reels looking like they got run over, and never had a problem with this one.

http://www.fishmitchell.com/products/reel/300Xe

As far as a reel being more expensive AND better quality.. Eh, it's just hype. I had a Shimano Stradic that I paid more than my car payment for, and was so afraid of using it, that it never got used.... I would rather save some dough, and actually get some use out of it.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

mitchell I have a 300 thats almost 40 yrs old and works perfect I just bought another and love it.


----------

